# Xfce4 Terminal

## rafiki21

Hola buenas noches, tengo instalado xfce4 en mi gento pero el problema es que no puedo ejecutar una termial de comando para poder instalar aplicasiones, cuando ejecuto una tyerminal me aparese un recuadro donde me pide especificar la aplicacione que quiera usar como emulador de terminal predeterminada para Xfce4 y no se que ponerle, espero su respuestas y gracias

----------

## ensarman

no he usado xfce, pero supongo que se refiere el programa de terminal que desas usar, umm priba con el Xterm, pero si estas usando xfce es por que quieres algo liviano si esa asi usa el rxvt-unicode que a mi me corre demasiado bien, ya le quite el soporte truetype y me pesa como 5 MB en memoria, bueno quisiera menos pero ahi ta. ademas yo creo que es el emulador de terminal que mejor soporta a unicode. te paso mi config para que le des una probada:

estas son las USEs para la urxvt-unicode, como vez solo tengo activa a vanilla

```

$equery u x11-terms/rxvt-unicode

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.07-r1:

 U I

 - - afterimage  : Enable support for media-libs/libafterimage 

 - - iso14755    : Enable ISO-14755 support

 + - perl        : Adds support/bindings for the Perl language

 + - truetype    : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 - + vanilla     : Do not add extra patches which change default behaviour; DO NOT USE THIS ON A GLOBAL SCALE as the severity of the meaning

                   changes drastically

 - - wcwidth     : Enable wide char width support

 - - xterm-color : Enable xterm 256 color support
```

este es mi archivo ~/.Xdefaults 

```
$cat ~/.Xdefaults 

!urxvt - setting

URxvt*background: black

URxvt*transparent: true

URxvt*foreground: #ccc

URxvt*tintColor: black

URxvt*shading: 35 

URxvt*termName: rxvt-unicode

URxvt.font: 9x15bold, -misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--15-140-75-75-c-90-iso10646-1, -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--15-140-75-75-c-90-iso10646-1

URxvt*scrollBar: false

URxvt*geometry: 80x30

```

ahora para hacer que sea multi terminal (multi tab term), uso a GNU screen, en este foro hay un super manual sobre como configurar el GNU/screen para que tenga un aspecto decente:

GNU/screen-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4215658.html#4215658

----------

## rafiki21

A qui el problema es que no tengo terminal para editar las uses, y no tengo terminal para intalar las aplicasines que me recomindas para la emulacion o la terminal mi problema es que cuando instale el xfce4 no instale los demas plugins y automatize el xfce4 para que arrancara como g¡ambiente grafico predeterminado, si pudiera iniciar mi session en modo texto creo ahi si podria intalar las aplicaciones pero mientras como le hago??

----------

## ensarman

presiona ctrl+alt+f1  y te trasladarás a una consola virtual, desde ahí inicias sesión como root e instalas lo que necesites.

una cosa mas, después que instales el rxvt-unicode, el binario no se llama así, sino urxvt, así lo ejecutas en tu xfce.

bueno asumo que xfce tiene un modulo para ejecutar comandos, entonces ahí coloca el urxvt, 

otra cosa, se me hace raro que no tengas el xterm, intenta usar por ahora el xterm aunque no es muy bonito que digamos  :Razz:  pero ahí ya hay un emulador de terminal en modo gráfico , después le instalas el rxvt-unicode. bueno también se me hace raro que xfce no tenga un emulador de terminal junto con sus utilidades :S

bueno, te hablo como lo minimalista que me he vuelto en estos dias xD si quieres algo mas facil de usar te recomiendo que uses la terminal de lxde, se llama lxterminal, es fácil pero es pesadita ya que usa la base de gnome-terminal que es aun mas pesada xD bueno inclusive no usé xfce porque antes pude ver a lxde que es un entrono de escritorio liviano pero tiene todo  :Razz:  bueno suerte

----------

## i92guboj

Para ejecutar comandos tienes varias opciones. Muy probablemente tengas al menos xterm instalado, usa alt+f2 o la opción para ejecutar un comando del menú de xfce para lanzar xterm o cualquier otro terminal que tengas instalado. Si no funciona, usa una consola virtual (control+alt+f1, por ejemplo), haz login ahí como root e instala lo que necesites.

----------

